# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Внимание! Важная информация по работе раздела "Помогите" (если вы не можете создать тему)

## anton_dr

Уважаемые посетители! 

С сегодняшнего дня начинается тестовый ввод в эксплуатацию "*Сервиса лечения Virusinfo*", который по сути является дальнейшим развитием нашего лечебного раздела - своего рода "Помогите 2.0 . Версия исправленная и дополненная".

*Все вновь создаваемые запросы о помощи принимаются здесь - Сервис лечения Virusinfo*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## aleksand

В разделе "Отчеты сервиса лечения Virusinfo" в одной из тем нажал на ссылку запроса. Получил такую картину

----------


## Matias

Для создания запроса о помощи требуется отдельная регистрация?

----------


## anton_dr

> В разделе "Отчеты сервиса лечения Virusinfo" в одной из тем нажал на ссылку запроса. Получил такую картину


Всё верно. В раздел публикаций попадают те случаи, когда удалось получить от пользователя карантин, и найдено что-то интересное. Остальные случаи не попадают.
Все запросы пользователей и лечение по ним - скрыты от посторонних глаз, и видны только обратившемуся за помощью и хелперам.




> Для создания запроса о помощи требуется отдельная регистрация?


Да. Логином является адрес почты. Как я уже писал выше - все данные недоступны извне и никто кроме хелпера его не увидит.

----------


## DVi

> В разделе "Отчеты сервиса лечения Virusinfo" в одной из тем нажал на ссылку запроса. Получил такую картину


Это потому что у Вас нет полного доступа к содержимому заявки. Спасибо за сигнал - подрихтуем.

----------


## Matias

Старый раздел "Помогите" будет удален?

----------


## anton_dr

> Старый раздел "Помогите" будет удален?


Нет.

----------


## paul-13

> Все запросы пользователей и лечение по ним - скрыты от посторонних глаз, и видны только обратившемуся за помощью и хелперам.
> 
> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Matias Посмотреть сообщение
> Для создания запроса о помощи требуется отдельная регистрация?
> Да. Логином является адрес почты. Как я уже писал выше - все данные недоступны извне и никто кроме хелпера его не увидит.


Для чего отдельная регистрация, к чему такая секретность?

----------


## anton_dr

Это разные движки, разные базы. К тому же на Сервисе лечения такая подробная регистрация не нужна в принципе. Всё упрощено до невозможности - вводите адрес почты - получаете пароль.

По поводу секретности -это наша давнишняя мечта. Скрыть скрипты лечения из общего доступа. Теперь, благодаря новому движку - это стало возможным.
Зачастую в логах проскакивает конфиденциальная информация, которой некоторые пользователи не готовы делиться с окружающими. Плюс - наша давнишняя головная боль - скрипты лечения, доступные в паблике. Наряду с плюсами свободного их доступа - есть огромный минус, про который мы всегда пишем - 


> Пожалуйста, не выполняйте скрипты лечения, написанные для других пользователей. Каждый случай уникален, Вы можете нанести вред и Вашему компьютеру, и нашему сервису. За последствия, наступившие в случае невыполнения данного пункта, портал VirusInfo ответственности не несет! В данном случае администрация ресурса имеет право отказать в оказании помощи без пояснения причин.


Даже если пользователь ничего не убил и система осталась жива - он пребывает в полной уверенности, что система чистая. И не подозревает о другой заразе, которая у него присутствует - на практике доказано, что чаще зловред приходит не один.

----------


## aleksand

Решил попробовать как работает новый сервис лечения. Зарегистрировался, создал заявку (Номер заявки:	7238). Скачал авптул, выпольник исследование системы, закачал лог.
Получил инструкцию выполнить скрипт:


```
var
  qfolder: string;
  qname: string;
begin
  qname := GetAVZDirectory + '..\Quarantine\quarantine.zip';
  qfolder := ExtractFilePath(qname);
  if (not DirectoryExists(qfolder)) then CreateDirectory(qfolder);
  CreateQurantineArchive(qname);
  ExecuteFile('explorer.exe', qfolder, 1, 0, false);
end.
```

Выполнил. В результаты получил пустой архив. При попытке его закачать получаю сообщение 



> Загруженный файл не соответствует предписанию либо пустой.


Ну, как бы все, тупик

----------


## DVi

Не отчаивайтесь. Теперь Вашу заявку возьмет в работу другой хелпер.

----------


## aleksand

> Не отчаивайтесь. Теперь Вашу заявку возьмет в работу другой хелпер.


А, я разобрался. можно ответить не прикрепляя файл. Просто это не совсем понятно. Было бы не плохо указать это в сообщении об ошибке.
И я не совсем понял что делает скрипт. Похоже ничего. Может стоит подкрутить Киберхелпера что бы не создавал скриптов которые ничего не делают?

----------


## craftix

Когда хотел отправить закарантиненый файл на проверку в эту тему http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=37678 , то в ней есть ссылка на Правила, просмотреть которые можно только оформив заявку в Сервис лечения ВИ. Но например, если я не помню, как карантинить с помощью AVZ, мне обязательно нужно делать заявку, в которой я не прошу помощи в лечении? В общем не пойму почему Правила просто так не посмотреть теперь.

----------


## AndreyKa

> В общем не пойму почему Правила просто так не посмотреть теперь.


Смотрите тут:
http://virusinfo.info/pravila_old.html

----------


## fotorama

> Смотрите тут:
> http://virusinfo.info/pravila_old.html


а можно эту ссылочку кудато вывести, чтоб люди могли и их видить а не искать по в сему форуму..... 
тут зашол на сайт просто нужен был новый авз с HJ и что???? лазил по сайту в поисках старых правил дабы скачать его вместе с HJ и в итоге не нашел  :Sad:  пришлось идти к Олегу на сайт и качать от туда :Sad:

----------


## Kuzz

> пришлось идти к Олегу на сайт и качать от туда


AVZ и так оттуда качается

----------


## fotorama

> AVZ и так оттуда качается


это и понятно просто в старых правилах были ссылки и на авз и на hj и на cureit причем все в 1 месте...... а теперь чтоб скачать авз надо идти к олегу , для cureit к ДрВебу и т.д. что в принцепи усложняет процес... раньше удобней было

----------


## GoodBear

Воспользовался сервисом 911. (заявка 22750)
Че-то не в восторге.
Kaspersky Virus Removal Tool сделал какой-то непонятный скрипт. Попытался положить файл в архив. Это не получилось по скрипту. Файл пустой... И все... теперь жду. :Huh: 
А как же результаты анализа AVZ, Hijack? Которые давали хорошие и быстрые результаты?
Общение вообще невозможно.
А тут в новом варианте ничего и никакого результата.
Хотя бы давали выбор каким сервисом пользоваться!!!
Если у кого очень конфеден... ааа секретные данные так пожалуйста новой версией а кому удобнее те старой!
А то на сайт зашел и не могу создать тему!!! Очень расстроился  :Shocked:

----------


## regist

Пришло в личку сообщение, с просьбой помочь в лечение компа, удивила фраза:



> ... P.S. на форуме пока не могу написать, т.к. только зарегился и не имею ещё прав ...


что это за  ограничения ? (понимаю что защита от спамеров, просто хотелось бы узнать какие ограничения, на что распрастраются и как долго).

----------


## olejah

Пусть опишет подробнее, что происходит.

----------

*thyrex*

----------

